# Disque dur qui ne monte pas et impossible à formater



## Volcanique (25 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir,
Je possède un DD externe et je suis sous El capitan. Mon disque dur marchait très bien mais sans raison apparente il ne monte plus quand je le connecte en USB. J'ai essayer de l'effacer avec l'utilitaire de mac rien a faire, la tentative échoue. J'ai lu à droite à gauche qu'il s'agit d'un bug de El capitan visiblement. Comment faire ? Des idées d'où vient le problème et surtout des solutions ? 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Volcanique (25 Avril 2016)

Volcanique a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je possède un DD externe et je suis sous El capitan. Mon disque dur marchait très bien mais sans raison apparente il ne monte plus quand je le connecte en USB. J'ai essayer de l'effacer avec l'utilitaire de mac rien a faire, la tentative échoue. J'ai lu à droite à gauche qu'il s'agit d'un bug de El capitan visiblement. Comment faire ? Des idées d'où vient le problème et surtout des solutions ?
> Merci de votre aide



Voila ce que me dit le terminal... Pleeeaaasse ^^


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2016)

Le coup du bug d'El Capitan, c'est une vieille histoire résolue depuis longtemps. Là n'est pas ton problème.
Sinon, il a l'air effacé de chez effacé ton disque, là.
Qu'est-ce ça donne dans l'utilitaire de disque ? Il le voit, et il veut pas le formater, c'est ça ?
Au fait, c'est un DD classique ou un SSD ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Volcanique a dit:


> Voila ce que me dit le terminal... Pleeeaaasse ^^
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 109300


Salut

L'affichage de ton DDE montre une anomalie : pas de type de schéma de partition (GUID ou MBR)
AS-tu essayé de brancher ce disque sur une autre machine? De le changer de boitier?


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

Alors quelle est la différence entre un DD et un SSD ? et j'ai essayer de le brancher sur un PC mais il ne trouve pas le pilote :/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Volcanique a dit:


> Alors quelle est la différence entre un DD et un SSD ? et j'ai essayer de le brancher sur un PC mais il ne trouve pas le pilote :/


Que te renvoie un :
*sudo gpt -r show disk1*


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Que te renvoie un :
> *sudo gpt -r show disk1*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Là tu entres ton mot de passe qui ne s'affichera pas puis tu valides par la touche "Entrée".
Pour les retours, tu peux faire des copier/coller texte simplement depuis le terminal.


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Et si tu fais un :
*diskutil umountdisk disk1*
puis 
*sudo gpt -r show disk1*


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

As-tu essayé de retirer puis de rebrancher le disque? Et surtout s'il s'agit d'un connecteur USB3 de bien enfoncer la fiche coté disque.


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

Oui je viens d'essayer sans succès...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Il faudrait essayer de mettre le disque dans un autre boitier au cas où celui-ci aurait des vapeurs. Sinon c'est un problème disque.
Est-il encore sous garantie?


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

Malheureusement je ne crois pas. Ca viendrait du disque en lui même ? Pourtant il n'a pas été maltraitée... Il n'y a pas moyen de le "rebooter" (remettre à zéro quoi ^^). En tout cas merci pour l'aide, même si ce n'est pas fructueux ^^


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Le coup du bug d'El Capitan, c'est une vieille histoire résolue depuis longtemps. Là n'est pas ton problème.
> Sinon, il a l'air effacé de chez effacé ton disque, là.
> Qu'est-ce ça donne dans l'utilitaire de disque ? Il le voit, et il veut pas le formater, c'est ça ?
> Au fait, c'est un DD classique ou un SSD ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Tu peux tenter depuis l'utilitaire de disques :
Applications/Utilitaires de faire un SOS dessus.


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu peux tenter depuis l'utilitaire de disques :
> Applications/Utilitaires de faire un SOS dessus.



J'ai déjà fait SOS, tout se passe bien a ce niveau, aucune anomalie détectée


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Tu peux tenter "Effacer" qui parait actif sur l'utilitaire de disques.


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

Echec...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Je tenterai de mettre le disque dans un nouveau boitier pour voir.


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2016)

Comme JeanJD, je crains qu'il y ait un problème matériel, soit avec le contrôleur de disque (dans le boitier, auquel cas un changement de boitier permettrait de retrouver l'accès au disque) soit avec le disque lui-même...
Si disque sous garantie, il faut le faire changer


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

Je pense que je vais aller faire le faire voir où je l'ai acheté... ca viendrait d'une erreur de manipulation de ma part ou c'est le disque qui s'est "cassé" sans raisons apparentes... ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2016)

C'est une défaillance électronique qui a pu survenir n'importe quand sans que tu n'y sois pour rien.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Avril 2016)

Volcanique a dit:


> Je pense que je vais aller faire le faire voir où je l'ai acheté... ca viendrait d'une erreur de manipulation de ma part ou c'est le disque qui s'est "cassé" sans raisons apparentes... ?


Comme dit par @r e m y ne prends pas sur toi. Ce sont de choses qui arrivent souvent.
Tente de faire changer si tu le peux, sinon teste un nouveau boitier (20 € au max pour de l'USB3 : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26064/boitier-disque-dur-25-storeva-xslim-usb-30-silver.html)


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

Génial


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

Merci pour votre aide malgrè tout


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2016)

J'espère que tu n'avais pas de fichiers importants sur ce disque...

Ce genre de défaillance imprévisible, doit inciter à faire des sauvegardes régulières de ses fichiers les plus précieux en faisant en sorte de toujours en avoir au moins 2 copies sur 2 supports differents. 
Car en effet, ces pannes ... ca arrive! (Je ne dirais pas comme Jeanjd que ça arrive souvent, mais ça arrive....)


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2016)

Oui, l'utilitaire de disque te montre d'un coup d'œil qu'il y a un gros problème, a priori hard : boîtier, disque lui même, et il ne faut jamais négliger le 3e élément de la chaîne, le câble USB (le plus simple, rapide et moins coûteux à tester, et parfois, on a une bonne surprise).


----------



## Volcanique (26 Avril 2016)

Verdict du revendeur : disque certainement mort ("ca claque dedans")... 
J'ai contacté l'assistance de la boite qui fabrique les DD, affaire à suivre...
Et bien sur ca pète 10 mois après la fin de la garantie ...


----------



## Aziraphale (30 Octobre 2018)

je profite pour poser une question un peu bête :

j'ai un DD externe sur une base de lecture. C'est mon DD timemachine. 
Hier, j'ai lancé timemachine qui n'a pas réussi à sauvegarder (il est resté bloqué sur "préparation de la sauvegarde"
Ce matin, le DD ne monte plus et pourtant le voyant de ma base passe au rose signifiant qu'il a bien détecté le DD.
Malheureusement, l'utilitaire de disque n'arrive pas à démarrer si ce DD externe est connecté.

J'ai testé la base avec deux autres DD externes et elle fonctionne nickel.
Je suis sous El Capitan.
Est-ce qu'il y a une solution pour récupérer le DD ? sachant que je peux l'écraser vu que c'est un simple timemachine.
Ou est-ce que c'est direction recyclage ?

merci


----------

